# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Species of the Week: Luschans Salamander

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) July 23rd, 2012 09:33 AM: Species of the Week: Luschans Salamander*

The Salamandridae (true newts and fire salamanders) family has around 74 species that diverged from all other salamanders around 200 million years ago, evolving at the feet of the dinosaurs 135 million years before their extinction. Luschans salamander (Lyciasalamandra billae) is part of the ancient subfamily Salamandrinae and there are only six other species within [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

